# My 97



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

alright, I'm finally ready to show off my car, I have my Stromung Exhaust now and I just got my website finished. Check it out in my sig, and tell me what you think.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice. How come you aren't on our site yet?  We need more sentras. Plus, it looks a lot nicer that some of them that are already on there.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah real good looking ride....
what you got planned next?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

thanks,
I think my next upgrage will probably be some AGXs and some interior paint on some of the panels (i've been trying to find some time to do this) and maybe some Infinity kappas. After that, I'm saving my cash and either going bluebird or GTi-R (can't decide yet).
Timbo, now that I have my exhaust in, you can put my stuff on your website. If you want, you can use the images from my website and the list of upgrades that I have on the first page. Just PM me if you need anything. BTW, Sunday afternoon, I unfortunately have to give my computer up for like 2 weeks for some repair, so I won't get much done online durring that time.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

The mod pages are really good. And its cool how much you did yourself. You car is one of the best sentras around.


cant you loose the POPUPS, though?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

thanks. 

unfortunately, I can't get rid of the pop-ups without paying for the account. I really don't want to pay for an account right now with college and all. Eventually I'll upgrade my nissanpower site for more room, features and no pop-ups but for now, it's everything I need.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Since I am laid up at home for the next 4 weeks recovering (knee surgery), I think I should have ample amounts of time to add you to the site. Everything I think I need is right on your site. 

Another slash mark for the sentras.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, thanks Timbo. and when you and your wallet recover from your knee surgery, get yourself a Stromung. 

good luck. BTW, this is my last day with my laptop for a little while, so unfortunately. I won't be able to check my mail as often (well, as often as I can get my azz down to the computer lab). It sucks, b/c for about 2 weeks or so, I'm gonna have to run the GB with old fashioned tree slices (paper), and this wierd black stuff called ink)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

^


----------

